# 10.0-RELEASE, pkgng, kde4



## ahhyes (May 21, 2014)

This is a rant, be warned, but I have every right to be pee'd off. Such a simple concept is made ridiculously difficult.

It seems to be impossible to install kde4 from packages then upgrade it.

There seems to be no way to install the most current x11/kde4 port via the URL url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest". 
One has to revert back to  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/release/0".

After this is done, it is then impossible to upgrade if switching back to url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest".

When one attempts the upgrade via pkg:


```
Proceed with upgrading packages [y/N]: y
Checking integrity...
Conflict found on path /usr/local/bin/otr_mackey between libotr-4.0.0_2(security/libotr) and libotr3-3.2.1_1(security/libotr3)
Conflict found on path /usr/local/bin/otr_modify between libotr-4.0.0_2(security/libotr) and libotr3-3.2.1_1(security/libotr3)
```

The file /usr/ports/UPDATING lists the following entry pertaining to libotr (seems to be dated somewhat):



> 20120908:
> AFFECTS: users of irc/bitlbee, irc/irssi-otr, net-im/climm, net-im/mcabber, net/kdenetwork4, security/kopete-otr, security/py-otr
> AUTHOR: Doug Barton <dougb@FreeBSD.org>
> 
> ...



Running `pkg set -o security/libotr:security/libotr3` of course makes no difference whatsoever and one hits a brick wall.

Why not just save everyone a lot of grief and allow x11/kde4 to be installed via pkg(8) without having to revert back to pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/release/0

So what now, compile kde4 from ports? should only take about a week....


----------



## ahhyes (May 21, 2014)

I managed to get the upgrade to complete by deleting libotr3 with brute force.

After the upgrade completed, kdm would not load (library errors). It appears upgrading kde4 would upgrade from 4.10 to 4.12 and only a subset of packages had newer versions in the "latest" pkg repository, kde-workspace had been left at 4.10 which has broken kdm. yay. now *I* have to compile certain parts of kde from ports to bring them up to date. 

Someone needs to look into this and fix it.

Edit: God, things are in a sorry state... Try to upgrade kde-workspace manually by compiling from ports:


```
/usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace/work/kde-workspace-4.11.9/kwin/libkwineffects/kwinglutils_funcs.h:567:60: error: unknown type name 'GLeglImageOES'
typedef GLvoid(*glEGLImageTargetTexture2DOES_func)(GLenum, GLeglImageOES);
```

Wonderful.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-bugs/2014-April/056015.html

Guess I will have to go back to gnome2.


----------



## youngunix (Jun 2, 2014)

One of the first things you learn and understand about using FreeBSD is that, ports are always ahead of packages. Why? Because it is time consuming for package maintainers to |...| buid/compile and upload the packages (you said it yourself: should only take about a week!). So, that's why there are ports for users that desire (and have the hardware) to build/compile the latest versions.


----------

